# Cheap Baler Belts



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

I picked up a roto baler, but I need to replace a few of the belts. They are 6 inch belts. I went to TS and they wanted almost 3 bucks a foot. Any idea where to look for cheap or used belts? I got the baler for free so I dont mind putting some money into it, but 3 bucks a foot seems steep.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Curious, does the AC Roto baler use the same belts as the large round balers of this era?


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

yes i belive so. They are 4 inch wide tho.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Try asking around your local dealers. TSC belts are TOO cheap for my liking. Same as most other things TSC sells.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

DaleK said:


> Try asking around your local dealers. TSC belts are TOO cheap for my liking. Same as most other things TSC sells.


Try some industrial supply house like 3M or Granger they have belt on roles that you can cut and spliced together. It will be way less than Tractor Supply. You will have to get a splicer and some splicer supply's also but all together it will be less than most any place around. You will always need to splice the belts as long as you have the bailer or pay somebody else to do it for you.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yea TSC carrys some poor quality stuff. I hooked up the Roto Baler last night and everythings is working as it should. I can check today at work to see if Grainger has belts.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

farmerjon
What type belts does the roto baler take? I have some good sources but I need to know more about the belts.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Post this question on allischalmers.com.

Post it on the discussion forum, and make sure you give 'em all the info, and ask all the questions you need. (Sometimes people will ask stuff like "What size tire for my Allis tractor?", but leave out the year, model, style or serial number.)

Those guys will take the guesswork and questions out of the equation. Wouldn't be surprised if you got 20 real world replies to this question. Some of those guys live, eat and drink AC Rotobalers. There is also a good chance that someone will have some sitting around and ready to sell to you for cheap. 

It will be an excellent source for asking all of your Rotobaler questions, no matter how difficult.

No need to register either, last time I checked. 

Is your Rotobaler a white top???

Clove


----------



## scorpian5 (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.shoupparts.com/catalog/list.cfm?fldID=97707


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

There have been a few posts on allischalmers.com about roto balers, but I haven't seen yours.

One guy is scrapping 2 roto balers. He told another poster to tell him what parts were wanted before they went to AC heaven. 

Another poster said the best place for AC RB belts was http://excelbelting.com

I don't know a thing about RB, but hopes this helps.

http://www.excelbelting.com/ecommerce/control/category/~category_id=ALLIS-CHALMERS-TB;jsessionid=9FF6A7B8B37ACDFEDB96C304E074544C.jvm1


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I finally got the link to work!


----------

